
One Kings Lane, Once Valued at $900M, Is Likely to Sell $150M or Less - warrenmar
http://recode.net/2016/01/06/one-kings-lane-once-valued-at-900-million-is-likely-to-sell-for-fraction-of-that/
======
randycupertino
Color me not shocked. One Kings Lane just seemed like a rehash of another
overvalued flop, Fab.com

